# my lot!



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

harry and ruby

























Woody

















Freda









Sam









Jax









Mojo









My lovebirds, Humphrey the pied, Daisy the Peach face and Dillon the grey faced


----------



## chewy72693 (Jun 30, 2010)

You have a gorgeous lot of animals!!!! They are all amazing!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

They're all so pretty. I especially love Mojo.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

nice flock you have there. Especially the dogtiels! We have a mousakeet!


----------



## Detector (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice family. I really like Mojo


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

i loove mojo shes lovely!

one day il fine a male for her!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love all your babies.


----------

